# Express up window feature.



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Unless GM has made an all in one switch there should be two of them in your door panel. One for express up and one for express down in models that contain the feature already. In order to make the swap you'll need to reprogram the window control module. A BCM reprogram is not necessary. If you're techy enough you should be able to reprogram the module on your own. I did not research actually reprogramming but in the long run the dealership can do that for you; seeing as it's a window control module and not the BCM it should be relatively cheap (fingers crossed). I can't tell you how to wire it up. This you'll have to research on as I don't have the time to look at each of the schematics and tell you wire A to wire B atm. Hopefully this gets you moving on your question.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

I have some experience with wiring. I took an electrical course in college. But is it really that simple? I know in the higher models to activate the express up feature there's an extra "notch" when you pull on the window switch. Mine doesn't have that. Which is why I thought the whole switch needed to be changed.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

You may need to change out the switch as well. Mostly just wanted to clear up that the BCM is not involved but reprogramming the window control module was required.


----------



## cornbreesha (Apr 29, 2012)

I guess this isn't helpful, but I think the express up & down features are really annoying. I'd rather put my window how I want it


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> You may need to change out the switch as well. Mostly just wanted to clear up that the BCM is not involved but reprogramming the window control module was required.



So changing out the switch would do nothing?  Shucks! 




cornbreesha said:


> I guess this isn't helpful, but I think the express up & down features are really annoying. I'd rather put my window how I want it


I use my window a lot, especially when getting in and out of the parking lot at work, it'll make the world of a difference if I didn't have to hold the switch up all the time just to get the window up.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Changing out the switch and reprogramming may work just fine, but with little to go on I can't say for sure if you'll need the actual button too. My guess, you don't. The auto up/down seems to be based on how long you hold the control. It you tap it twice in quick succession it seems to work in manual but it you tap it up or down it goes to auto. I think you'd be fine to try just installing the switch modules and reprogramming the window control module. Worse thing that could happen is it doesn't work and you need to the door buttons..


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Would reprogramming the module only be possible by the dealer?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Mrhawaiibound said:


> Would reprogramming the module only be possible by the dealer?


Ok, I think I got you and myself both turned around. Let me restart lol so sorry.

- You will need to replace the master switch (the buttons the driver uses to control the windows)

- You will need to add the appropriate up/down auto switches to each of the windows you want to control.

Basically, if you take the components from one Cruze and plop them in another it should work but you'll have to use ALL the components from the Cruze with the features you're looking for. You can ask the dealer if you can reprogram your current master switch but I think it would be cheaper to simply replace it with one already programmed to control the windows in the manner you're attempting. I'm not sure the master switch with the auto up/down feature you're looking for will fit in your door but if they are the same cutout it should be as simple as installing all the components.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh okay now I got you. Sorry I was a little confused lol. I found a pretty good used one on eBay for 15$ so I guess I'll just try it and see what happens. Hopefully it's just a plug and play thing.


----------



## aquadan88 (May 4, 2014)

Not sure if this will fit all your needs, but I'm planning on installing this in my car so the windows will automatically roll down and up when I unlock/lock the car. I don't believe this will do anything to the control for the window control switches on the door panels, but this will automate it a little bit.

Amazon.com : Car CAN OBDII Auto Window Closer Open Controller for Chevrolet Cruze (2009~2012) - CAN'T FOR 2012 CRUZE LT : Vehicle Security Complete Systems : MP3 Players & Accessories


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh, no lol. I just wanted something that's gonna make the drivers window go up automatically while I'm driving. I don't really feel comfortable putting something into the brain of the car but I might be a little paranoid haha


----------



## aquadan88 (May 4, 2014)

I hear ya. I used to drive an MK4 Jetta that had auto down and up on the front windows, and I really miss the auto-up feature. 

The reviews on that thing from Amazon are pretty good, and there are quite a few of them, so I'm not as nervous to plug it in. If and when I pick one up, I'll be sure to post about how I like it.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

My honda had that feature too. Pretty lame that chevy left that feature out.. Please let me know how it is though! And if the Chinese are trying to jack your car in the mean time LOL.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I've had the obd controller in my car for about 2 years with no issues.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

cornbreesha said:


> I guess this isn't helpful, but I think the express up & down features are really annoying. I'd rather put my window how I want it


I have EZPASS but for those who do tolls with a manual that's a great feature. 1st gear is short so you wouldn't get the window up in a single gear unless it's 3rd. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## aquadan88 (May 4, 2014)

I can see how that would be a problem. lol


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

I hear that the obd controller rolls the windows back up after 5 minutes or so.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

nice


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Must be an update, I have not seen any with that option.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

That's what this guy said in his review lol.


----------



## aquadan88 (May 4, 2014)

You know, I saw that guys review too, but for what I want it for, it's not a big deal.

I want to be able to automatically roll up all my windows when I get out and lock my car, so this would be a perfect addon for $20.


----------

